
FermionJS – a rapid prototyper/visual editor for React - garrettll
http://www.fermionjs.io/features.html
======
garrettll
Fermion is a fast and responsive developer tool for visually prototyping React
projects. Drawing from a large library of custom components, Fermion allows
developers to jump straight into the creative process without having to worry
about setting up a developer environment. Best of all, after users are done
prototyping, projects can be previewed in a browser environment and easily
exported as usable code.

